# Not-Aus Kontaktvervielfältigung



## Gast (3 April 2006)

Hallo Experten,

ich bin auf euer Forum gestoßen und muß gleich mal eine Frage zum Thema Not-Aus stellen:

Darf man (oder ist es üblich) z.B. an einem Pilz PNOZ eine Kontakterweiterung über den PNOZ-eigenen Schliesser vornehmen, wenn etwa die PNOZ-Kontakte nicht mehr ausreichen?

Was ich meine ist ( Sicherheitskategorie 4, zweikanalig):
hinter den PNOZ eigenen Schliesser-Kontakt werden zwei Hilfsschütze parallel geschaltet, mit dessen Kontakten man wiederum eine Sicherheitsabschaltung vornimmt.

Ich hoffe, alle haben verstanden, was ich meine.????

Gruß

Gast


----------



## knabi (3 April 2006)

Kontaktvervielfältigungen kannst Du nur über Kaskadierung von SIcherheitsschaltgeräten machen. Hinter die sicheren Kontakte geschaltete Hilfsschütze reichen nicht aus.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## lefrog (3 April 2006)

Hallo!

Guck Dir mal folgendes an:

http://www.pilz.com/isapi/german/service/download/download.asp?ThemaID=10%2E020%2E080&rubrik=Datenbl%E4tter

...hier findest Du Kontakterweiterungsblöcke von der Fa.Pilz, welche man einfach an ein "Grundgerät" anschliessen kann. Diese gibt es mit verzögerten und unverzögerten Kontakten.

Veile Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Gast (6 April 2006)

*Not-Aus*

Hallo Tobias, hallo Holger,

danke für eure Antworten. Habe ich mir schon gedacht, das es eigentlich nur so geht.
Obwohl es auch auf meine beschrieben Art oft angewedet wird. Was meint Ihr denn dazu?

Danke nochmal.

Gruß

Gast


----------



## lefrog (6 April 2006)

Hallo!

Sicherlich kommt das auch auf die Sicherheitskaterogie an. Bei Sicherheitskategorie 3 oder 4 würde ich aber keine - in meine Augen - "Bastellösung" vorziehen... 

Wenn man sich die Preise für die Kontakterweiterungen ansieht, dann ist das sicherlich ein Wert, der aber auch in gewisser Weise gerechtfertigt ist. Und wenn man den Gegenwert von zwei Schützen bedenkt, dann sieht die Welt schon nicht mehr so schlimm aus... 

Bei einer unserer Siebdruckmaschine habe ich das z.B. gesehen, da ist der NOT-AUS Kreis mit 5 handelsüblichen Schützen aufgebaut. Geht auch irgendwie, keine Frage - aber ob 5 Schütze günstiger sind als ein Sicherheitsschaltgerät - ich wage es zu bezweifeln. Geschweige denn von dem Platzbedarf... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 April 2006)

Hallo,

ich denke schon dass es zulässig ist, mit Schützen weitere Sicherheitsabschaltungen zu realisieren. Wenn man Leistung abschalten muss geht es ja so wie so nicht anders. Wichtig ist nur dass die Schütze über zwangsgeführte Kontakte verfügen und dass der Rückführkreis mit den Öffnern der Schütze verschaltet wird.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## HDD (6 April 2006)

*dito*

Hi,
also ich sehe das genauso wie Onkel , bei zwei parallel geschalteten Schützen und zwangsgeführten 
Kontakten und Öffner in Reihe im Rückführkreis sollte das schon i.o. sein .
Im Schaltschrank kann man davon ausgehen das eine Spannungsverschleppung auf die Anschlussleitung der Schütze ausgeschlossen ist ., also wird ein Fehler erkannt und die Sache ist Redundant aufgebaut.

HDD


----------



## lefrog (6 April 2006)

Hallo!

Aber... wenn schon mit zwei Schützen, dann diese in Reihe, nicht parallel... wegen der Redundanz... Dann kann ruhig ein Schütz kleben, das andere öffnet. Dieser Fehler sollte natürlich dann erkannt werden...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## HDD (6 April 2006)

Hi,
mit parallel meinte ich die Schützspulen und natürlich die Kontakte zur Abschaltung der Funktionen in reihe.

HDD


----------



## lefrog (6 April 2006)

Hallo!

...Missverständnis... 
schön was wir uns einig sind... 
Nur am Rande... Ich kenne keine Schütze die zwangsgeführte Kontakte bei den Leistungskontakten haben. Unsere Hausmarke Möller hat zwar bei den Hilfsschalterbausteinen zwangsgeführte Kontakte, nicht bei den Leitungskontakten. Ist das für solche eine Verschaltung zu vertreten?

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## HDD (6 April 2006)

Also ich denke schon da man es ja bei Hauptstromkreisen genau so macht  aber auf jeden Fall den 
Rückführkreis mit zwangsgeführten  Kontakten dann kann selbst bei einem Verkleben der Hauptkontakte die Anlage nicht mehr eingeschaltet werden und es Schaltet ja immer noch der andere Schütz ab.

HDD


----------



## Peter31 (12 April 2006)

Hallo,

Bei Kat.4 müssen die beiden Schütze über ein Notaus-Relais abgeschaltet werden. Bezüglich zwangsgeführte Kontakte, wenn ich mich recht errinnere sind nur die Hauptkontakte (Anschluss 1 bis 6) zwangsgeführt. Siemenstype 3RT... Sirius Line. In den Rückführkreis werden die Öffner in Serie geschalten, das heißt sollte ein Schütz nicht abfallen, gibt das Notaus Relais die Kreise nicht frei. Wenn auch noch ein Notausquittierer benötigt wird, nimmt man hier einen Schließer und hängt ihn ebenfalls in Serie mit den Öffner der Schütze! Die Notaus Schleife selber muß in Kat. 4 2 Kanalig/Redundant ausgeführt sein.


----------

